# Kitchen knives



## partdeux (Aug 3, 2011)

In the market for a new large prep knife. My stainless bladed knife needs to be replaced. I like stainless, because I can throw it in the dishwasher. I do an ok job sharpening with a steel, and someday will learn how to really sharpen a knife. But, if somebody has a great non stainless suggestion, I'll take it


----------



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

HSS such as planer blades and steel cutting tools are made of will patina,but you have to abuse hell out of them to make them actually rust,downside only a diamond hone will sharpen one. next up would be 4140.it will rust, but if you carburize it like a skillet,not so much.post a pic of yours, maybe I can fix it? might only be worn past the temper line.


----------



## partdeux (Aug 3, 2011)

Magus said:


> HSS such as planer blades and steel cutting tools are made of will patina,but you have to abuse hell out of them to make them actually rust,downside only a diamond hone will sharpen one. next up would be 4140.it will rust, but if you carburize it like a skillet,not so much.post a pic of yours, maybe I can fix it? might only be worn past the temper line.


ummm, no, it's missing about 2" off the end  SWMBO accidentally snapped it cutting cabbage out of the garden.


----------



## Tank_Girl (Dec 26, 2011)

I love Global knives.

They are one piece - all metal so they are hygienic and they are made using ancient Japanese sword smithing techniques and they are razor sharp and hold an edge for a long time.

Not a whole lot to dislike about that.


----------



## deetheivy (Aug 7, 2012)

are you talking about a chef knife? also if you are talking about a chef knife then never put it in the dishwasher, it makes it harder for it to take an edge and messes with the chemistry of the metals. i spent ten years cooking as a chef and that is a number on no no


----------



## deetheivy (Aug 7, 2012)

also wat is your price range? if not a chef knife then what type of kitchen knife are we talking isaw you said prepp knife but thats a little to general


----------



## mojo4 (Feb 19, 2012)

I'm not a huge fan of cheap stuff but around 10 years ago I bought a set of miracle blade kitchen knives. It was 6 steak knives and 3 large kitchen knives. They were then and still are super sharp and I have processed several elk and deer as well as every day kitchen duty. I always throw them in the dishwasher and haven't had any issues with them. They are that very rare combo of cheap yet excellent and for a miser like me its pure heaven!! 3 thumbs up for them! I haven't had to sharpen them yet and they still hold a hell of an edge.


----------



## partdeux (Aug 3, 2011)

Large Chef's knife.


----------



## kilagal (Nov 8, 2011)

I never use a dishwasher. I am the dishwasher around here. My kinives by choice are Chicago Cutlery. I just really love them. A couple of weeks ago we went to a yard sale. And there were some knives for 25 cents each. So I kind of grabbed a bunch of different ones for dh for the camper. When I got them home I found 3 of them to be Chicago and at only 25 cents I was tickled. I put some mineral oil on the wooden handels and they look like new. So always check around before paying new prices.


----------



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

partdeux said:


> ummm, no, it's missing about 2" off the end  SWMBO accidentally snapped it cutting cabbage out of the garden.


Pay me the shipping and I'll fix it,hell.I won't charge for a ten minute job.


----------



## stayingthegame (Mar 22, 2011)

I also like Chicago knives. I store my knives in a wood block and on their backs. that way when I draw them out to use them or to put them away, I don't draw on their cutting edge. my good knives NEVER go in the dishwasher. I have knives that came from my mother and are over 70 years old. most of my knives are at least 40 years young and still going sharp.


----------



## TechAdmin (Oct 1, 2008)

I've been hitting up garage sales looking for cutlery. 

No brands to really consider, I find a knife, like the feel, and I buy it. 

I have more than a few acquired that way.


----------



## LongRider (May 8, 2012)

I have a VG-1 Calaphalon Katana series 8 inch Chef Knife that I absolutely love. Actually we got the whole set. The 33 stainless-steel layered Damascus blade takes a scalpel sharp edge and has excellent edge retention. Light weight superb balance. It shaves paper thin slices from over ripe tomatoes, makes slicing dicing chopping onion a tearless task cuts roast like butter to give you deli thin translucent slices of meat You won't want to be putting these in the dishwasher. But treating them with the respect a truly excellent blade deserves


----------



## TopTop (Nov 11, 2011)

My wife's favorite knives are the ones my old man gave her 40 years ago. He used the steel from an old two man cross cut saw. A few months ago I bought some glass knives from Horrible Freight. Very cheap & scary sharp. However if you drop a glass knife on a glass floor the knife loses. The good news is, she found the knife with the tip broken off actually preferable for some stuff.


----------

